
WebNinja Tutorial: Asynchronous For Loops - akumpf
http://blog.chaoscollective.org/post/40284901138/webninja-tutorial-asynchronous-for-loops
======
jessaustin
I'd like to see the next step, in which each iteration can run in parallel
with each other iteration. The way this is done, the loop as a whole can run
in parallel with unrelated code, but each iteration is only scheduled when the
previous one runs. You could imagine requesting a different network resource
on each iteration; in such a case the truly parallel loop would typically take
much less time than this sequential-iteration loop. Someday soon, languages
will make this very straightforward.

